# Sicherheitschaltgerät mit einstellbarer Diakrepanzzeitüberwachung



## Freezer86 (4 September 2018)

*Sicherheitsschaltgerät mit einstellbarer Diskrepanzzeitüberwachung*

Hallo zusammen. 
Kennt jemand ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät an welchem die Diskrepanzzeitüberwachung eingestellt werden kann? 
Hintergrund: Zwei Sensoren (Schaltkontakte) werden redundant für eine Sicherheitsfunktion ausgewertet (PLr=d). Die Sensoren schalten aber aus physikalischen Gründen verzögert (zwischen 1 und 30 Sekunden). Normale Sicherheitsschaltgeräte bringen somit einen Diskrepanzfehler.
Ich suche nach einer simplen Alternative zur derzeitigen Lösung mit einer F-CPU.
Viele Grüße


----------



## weißnix_ (5 September 2018)

Die ABB Pluto und mw. die Beckhoff-Safety-Klemmen können das.
Hat Siemens da keine entsprechenden Softwarebausteine?


----------



## Freezer86 (5 September 2018)

Bei einem programmierbaren Sicherheitsschaltgerät ist das kein Problem. Mit einer F-CPU ebenfalls. 

Für eine Kleinstanlage suche ich jedoch nach einer Out-of-the-Box-Lösung. Quasi ein "Pilz-Relais" mit einstellbarer Diskrepanzzeitüberwachung über DIP-Schalter oder Potentiometer ohne dass eine spezielle Software dafür benötigt wird.


----------



## Tommi (5 September 2018)

Kontaktiere doch mal den Support von PILZ hier im Forum,
oder nimm die gute alte Dreischützschaltung, die kann
das auf jeden Fall. 

Ich müsste genauso nachsehen wie Du...


----------



## Safety (5 September 2018)

Hallo, folgender Fehler wird von den einfachen Relais ausgewertet, geht ein Kanal weg und kommt dann auch wieder ohne, dass der zweite auch gefolgt ist, dann wird das Wiedereinschalten verhindert.
  Also eine zeitliche Überwachung das z.B. Kanal 1 geht und dann in einer Zeit auch Kanal 2 haben die nicht, soweit mir bekannt.
  Kommt halt darauf an was Du unter Diskrepanz verstehst.


----------



## adiemus84 (5 September 2018)

Hallo,
vielleicht ist hier die Gleichzeitigkeitsbedingung gemeint. Biespiel:

Kanal 1 und 2 sind geöffnet. Als erste wird Kanal 1 geschaltet und nach ein paar Sekunden Kanal 2. Dauert der Vorgang länger als die eingestellte Zeit, soll das Relais nicht anziehen.

Jacob Safety hatte da glaube ich mal was im Angebot. Wurde eingesetzt für Muting.


----------



## Freezer86 (5 September 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, folgender Fehler wird von den einfachen Relais ausgewertet, geht ein Kanal weg und kommt dann auch wieder ohne, dass der zweite auch gefolgt ist, dann wird das Wiedereinschalten verhindert.



Genau dieses Verhalten soll verhindert werden, da die Sensoren halt nie zeitgleich schlagen. Auch ein "flackern" ist möglich.

Vom Prinzip wird solch eine Schaltung in fehlersicherer Ausführung benötigt:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2018)

Könntest du da nicht selbst etwas aufbauen, ähnlich deiner Skizze
mit einem sicheren Zeitrelais.


```
F-Timer := (K1 AND NOT K2) OR (K2 AND NOT K1) OR F-Timer;
```

Wenn der F-Timer abgelaufen ist, hast du eine Diskrepanz.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 September 2018)

Ist die Diskrepanzzeitüberwachung wirklich sinnvoll und erforderlich?
Ich meine bis zu 30 Sekunden Diskrepanz ist schon quasi nicht wirksam.
Nur damit "Diskrepanzzeitüberwachung" in die Berechnung eingeht?


----------



## Freezer86 (6 September 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ist die Diskrepanzzeitüberwachung wirklich sinnvoll und erforderlich?
> Ich meine bis zu 30 Sekunden Diskrepanz ist schon quasi nicht wirksam.
> Nur damit "Diskrepanzzeitüberwachung" in die Berechnung eingeht?



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Wir machen es zwar bei der Sicherheitssteuerung so, PLr=d sollte aber auch ohne erreichbar sein. Ich dachte dass dies jedes Sicherheitsrelais hat bzw. braucht. Gibt es eine Lösung ohne? Also quasi ein einfaches fehlersicheres UND-Gatter.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 September 2018)

Was Du suchst scheint mir eine 2x einkanalige Überwachung zu sein, bei der also der Maschinenanlauf anschließend möglich ist, auch wenn nur ein Sicherheitskanal geöffnet wurde ohne das man den zweiten betätigt hat.
Ob eine 2x1 Lösung gleich 2kanalig ist wage ich anzuzweifeln.
Die Zweikanaligkeit ist ja eine Maßnahme zur Erhöhung der Verlässlichkeit der Sicherheitsschaltung. Im Zweifel würde ich das was bei Dir pauschal "Sensor" heisst zweikanalig machen.
Ich kann mir das so vorstellen, das Du eine große Schutztür hast, welche sich mechanisch verwinden kann. Wenn man jetzt an jeder Seite der Schutztür einen "Kanal" anordnet ist könnte ich mir das von Dir beschrieben Verhalten vorstellen (zb. verriegelte Tür steht unter mech. Spannung, Verriegelung wird entriegelt und eine Seite springt leicht auf = ein Kanal ist offen. Jetzt muss die Tür ganz geöffnet werden um das Sicherheitsrelais zu entsperren).


----------



## Fabpicard (6 September 2018)

Ich schon einen solchen doofen Fall gehabt. Maschine mit Zusatzaggregat über Harting angeschlossen. Original hatten die keine Diskrepanzüberwachung drin...
Nach Umrüstung des ganzen Teils auf eine Safety-SPS (nur die Notaus, weil Maschinenverkettung) hab ich zuerst die Diskrepanz mit ausgewertet...

Ging auch 2 Wochen gut, bis die das erste Mal das Zusatzaggregat abgestöpselt hatten, zum Sauber machen. Da der Harting aber so groß ist, das man ihn nicht parallel einstecken oder abziehen kann, hat die Überwachung zugeschlagen...
Also kurz das alte Notaus-Relais getestet, hatte keine solche Überwachung und somit diese auch aus der Safety-SPS rausgenommen...

Wichtig ist ja erst einmal, das wenn der 1te Sensor fehlt, alles sicher abgeschaltet wird. Die Diskrepanzüberwachung brauchst du ja hauptsächlich um im Vorfeld schon Defekte an Notaustastern oder sonstigen sicherheitsgerichteten Schaltern feststellen zu können.

MfG Fabsi


----------



## s_kraut (2 Oktober 2018)

Pilz hat die sicheren Zeitglieder jetzt extern gegeben. Kann man bei Göring kaufen.


----------



## Freezer86 (29 November 2018)

Wir haben uns nun doch für programmierbare Sicherheitsschaltgeräte vom Typ Siemens SIRIUS 3SK2 entschieden. Damit lassen sich die Anforderungen bei überschaubaren Kosten realisieren.


----------

